# DIY Cera Bellina Wax



## zolveria (Nov 7, 2018)

So I was putzing around and found this wonderful recipe to make your own cera bellina
so here it goes..it is in french so i had to translate.

Ingrédients   %     gram   
bees wax       31       62   
Vinager          7        14   
Glycerin       62       124   
Total Amount 100 200   
*aditional glycerin         ( but not needed             *
                        30     60
1)  measure out bees wax..  pour in pyerx cup
2) pour in the vinegar  ( this will create a chemical reaction )
3) pour in the glycerin ( this will create a chemical reaction after 45 minutes)
    boil for 45 minutes  ( I used a microwave for 8 minutes ) 
    after allow to kewl and you will have Cera bellina
    any question ask me..
    I will also post how to create Aloe Palmitate  stay posted.
http://www.calybeauty.com/post/video-cera-bellina-home-made.aspx


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks this I am going to play with tomorrow  I was just looking to buy some today and did not put the order through. 

Maybe it will calm the nerves, since it has been a horrific week this week with the parents. Been hit, yelled at, ignored I am frankly burnt out...I could not make my market today because of them.

Will be waiting for  the aloe palmitate


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 8, 2018)

While I'm no expert on esterification, I do have a chemistry background and know how to read patents and chemical literature. I'm a little skeptical that this creates the same product as cera bellina. The methods I found for making polyglycerol esters (which is what cera bellina is) require the use of an alkali or metallic catalyst as well as temperatures in the 230C / 450F range. 

The method in the video shows beeswax, glycerin, and vinegar (acetic acid) being heated in a hot water bath (100C / 212F). I'm not saying nothing is happening by heating beeswax and glycerin with acetic acid, just that I sincerely doubt this process actually esterifies the wax and glycerin into something like cera bellina. This one, lone video seems to be the only source that claims a do-it-yourself method for making cera bellina, and it's presented by someone more into using cosmetics than into doing cosmetic science. I'm just not sure about this.

I would have appreciated hearing the narration on the video to get a better appreciation of this person's method, but I don't know French. For those that do, here is a link:


----------



## zolveria (Nov 8, 2018)

i know i had to translate this entire site... 
I tried it myself i was skeptical.. and actually it did work..
i mix some in with my  canola oil to test and it gelled  I will post pictures 

It seem for what im reading that alot of people in france create there own cera... the same way..


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 8, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> While I'm no expert on esterification, I do have a chemistry background and know how to read patents and chemical literature. I'm a little skeptical that this creates the same product as cera bellina. The methods I found for making polyglycerol esters (which is what cera bellina is) require the use of an alkali or metallic catalyst as well as temperatures in the 230C / 450F range.
> 
> The method in the video shows beeswax, glycerin, and vinegar (acetic acid) being heated in a hot water bath (100C / 212F). I'm not saying nothing is happening by heating beeswax and glycerin with acetic acid, just that I sincerely doubt this process actually esterifies the wax and glycerin into something like cera bellina. This one, lone video seems to be the only source that claims a do-it-yourself method for making cera bellina, and it's presented by someone more into using cosmetics than into doing cosmetic science. I'm just not sure about this.
> 
> I would have appreciated hearing the narration on the video to get a better appreciation of this person's method, but I don't know French. For those that do, here is a link:



I am also skeptical it is the same product, but thought it might be worth trying to see if it actually modifies the beeswax into a softer product. I am sure it does not complete the esterification process and create true Cera Bellina but figured it was worth playing with some beeswax and glycerin. Considering I have a lot of beeswax and 70 lbs of glycerin I can play


----------



## zolveria (Nov 8, 2018)

@cmzaha here are the picks. I cooked mine a little different than she
I pour 14 grams of vinegar and put in the microwave until it boiled. Then I left for a other  2 minutes or so. I want to make sure we had a chemical react going. The  I added the glycerin and cooked it again until it boiled. 
Took it out and let it cool
I mixed 3 ounce canola oil and 0.5 of the wax .


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 8, 2018)

thanks I am going to try it tonight. I like the looks of the smoothness.


----------

